
Palantir goes on Wall Street charm offensive ahead of public listing - LinuxBender
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-palantir-ipo/palantir-begins-wall-street-charm-offensive-ahead-of-public-listing-idUSKBN26024Q
======
jeffbee
Every company that goes public goes on a "charm offensive". It's called a
roadshow.

